# Cpt for smell test



## suszielynn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what the new code (if any) is for a smell test? The test is very simple...just requires that a patient can identify a strong odor compared to water.  The CPT 2007 had a temporary code for it but there is not one in the 2008 CPT.

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## elenax (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn't find one either.  What about using an unlisted code (30999)?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 2, 2008)

*response to CPT for smell test*

how about 92512?


suszielynn said:


> Does anyone know what the new code (if any) is for a smell test? The test is very simple...just requires that a patient can identify a strong odor compared to water.  The CPT 2007 had a temporary code for it but there is not one in the 2008 CPT.
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, all

I have a little resistance using 92512. In the 2008 ENT coding companian it states that 92512 is used for analyzing nasal resistance during breathing.

Not quite sure that would fall under a smell test?????


----------



## elenax (Jun 3, 2008)

Below if the description for the cpt code 92512. I don't think it fits the smell test...I'm inclined to use the unlisted code. I would also attach the doc report with the claim.

"Nasal function studies are performed for analyzing nasal resistance during breathing. In rhinomanometry, the physician uses a tubular probe to generate and transmit an audible sound signal into the patient's nasal cavity through an anatomically fitted nosepiece. A microphone picks up the sound from the nasal cavity and the data is analyzed by computer to determine area distance in the nasal cavity."


----------

